# [disque dur] le débrancher à chaud... (résolu)

## loopx

Bonsoir, je viens de rentrer chez moi (je suis un interne) et la, Waaaaou, le disque dur (qui allait me lacher) fais un bruit d'enfer. Il fait déjà des erreurs de dma, d'i/o, etc...

=> je me dis, vu qu'il est déjà mal dans sa peau, je me demande si je ne pourrais pas le débrancher cache. Note que c'est sur ce dur que Linux est installé, et je suis certain que si je redémarre le serveur, il ne redémarrera plus (cause disque dur naze). 

Alors j'aimerai connaitre votre avis: suis-je fou ou non ? (: le fais de débrancher le disque dur (alimentation) à chaud pour éviter le bruit). J'espère en fait le débrancher et continuer d'utiliser le serveur (comme passerelle, il le fait toujours aussi bien, meme avec un dur qui foire à mort...)...

Si l'ordi est cencé planté, je laisse tomber, car je perd mon serveur (il faudrait qu'il tienne encore 1 semaine, le temps que son successeur arrive  :Wink:  )

----------

## kopp

La dernière fois que j'ai fait ça par erreur en tripatouillant dans le boitier, le système a freezé... donc déconseillé à mon avis...

----------

## loopx

ben c'est ce que je me disais aussi  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

----------

## spider312

Il *parait* qu'on peut l'arréter physiquement avec hdparm, et le débrancher, mais c'est à tes risques et périls, et je craindrais plus pour un niquage définitif du DD que pour un freeze ...

----------

## kernelsensei

pour l'arreter, c'est simple :

1. Démonter toutes les partoches du disque

2. 

```
hdparm -y /dev/hd<lettre_qui_va_bien>
```

----------

## El_Goretto

La dernière fois que j'ai manipulé du molex en oubliant que mon PC (silencieux) était alumé, ca a fait des étincelles (au sens propre), mais sans dommage... Et c'était sur un lecteur CD qui tournait pas (pas plus qu'un DD arrété par hdparm).

----------

## kopp

ça risque d'être difficile ici de demonter les partitions, en general, ça airme pas quand on essaye de demonter /  :Smile: 

----------

## Baby-Herman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> La dernière fois que j'ai manipulé du molex en oubliant que mon PC (silencieux) était alumé, ca a fait des étincelles (au sens propre), mais sans dommage... Et c'était sur un lecteur CD qui tournait pas (pas plus qu'un DD arrété par hdparm).

 

si silencieux que ça ? je t'envie, j'ai toujours mes hdd qui font un tapage. J'ai eu des maxtors, seagate, ibm, et hitachi en ce moment, impossible d'avoir un pc qui fait pas de bruit

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ça risque d'être difficile ici de demonter les partitions, en general, ça airme pas quand on essaye de demonter / 

 

ah c'est le disque systeme actuel ... ah ben non alors, faut pas toucher ^^;

----------

## spider312

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   ça risque d'être difficile ici de demonter les partitions, en general, ça airme pas quand on essaye de demonter /  
> 
> ah c'est le disque systeme actuel ... ah ben non alors, faut pas toucher ^^;

 Y'a pivot-root pour ça je crois   :Wink:  (eh oui, on peut vraiment tout faire  :Laughing:  )

----------

## loopx

gnak gnak gnak gnak

gnak

Vous avez tous faut...

Déjà, de 1, le dur, c'est le dur ou il y a le linux, et ou je boot... Il a booté il y a 1 semaine.

Problème de lecture, le disque crie (on dirais que la tete frote le plateau mdr...) => hdparm, il connait pas (I/O erreur, meme la commande ls ne fonctionne plus...) !!! Pas moyen d'executer la commande. La led du dur étais allumée depuis 4 jours (resté bloquée sur ON).

Alors j'ai testé le coup foireux... J'ai débrancher le cable d'alim, et OHHHHHHHHH, MIRACLE, il tourne tjs MDR   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Il a plus de disque dur, il à juste ses 34 méga de donnée dans la DDR lol, et ca fonctionne. Juste le ftp qui aura un peu de mal maintenant, mais le ssh devrais tjs fonctionner, et le nat fonctionne tjs (la preuve, je vous répond).

Merci Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *loopx wrote:*   

> gnak gnak gnak gnak
> 
> gnak
> 
> Vous avez tous faut...
> ...

 

Il nous demande un avis et il le fait !  :Smile:  sale mome !! (j/k)   :Laughing: 

----------

## naerex

Et si on rebranche à chaud un disque neuf, les 2 autres disques du RAID5 vont le reconstituer automatiquement ?

----------

## Baby-Herman

en raid5 oui  :Wink:  (enfin normalement  :Laughing: )

----------

## _droop_

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Et si on rebranche à chaud un disque neuf, les 2 autres disques du RAID5 vont le reconstituer automatiquement ?

 

Bonjour,

Ca depend du système utilisé. La plupart des cartes (ou mdadm) demandent une manipulation : il faut indiquer que le nouveau disque appartient au Raid.

Bonne journée.

----------

## naerex

ok et sous gentoo avec la config logiciel (raidtab /dev/md tout ça) Comment ça se passe ?

----------

## Longfield

 *loopx wrote:*   

> gnak gnak gnak gnak
> 
> gnak
> 
> Vous avez tous faut...
> ...

 

mouais, ça sent quand même bien fort la moule tout ça ... euh, on peut savoir à quoi il sert le serveur ? Parce que si tu les traîtes tous comme ça, je dis pas que tu vas forcément tout briquer, mais attends-toi quand même à une mauvaise surprise un de ces jours ....   :Confused:   :Shocked: 

----------

## loopx

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   gnak gnak gnak gnak
> 
> gnak
> 
> Vous avez tous faut...
> ...

 

J'aurais voulu faire un hdparm, mais comme dis précédement, impossible ... => dernière solution, tester  :Smile: 

Et voilà, vous savez maintenant qu'on débranchant un dur sur certaine machine, ca plante pas  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mouais, ça sent quand même bien fort la moule tout ça ... euh, on peut savoir à quoi il sert le serveur ? Parce que si tu les traîtes tous comme ça, je dis pas que tu vas forcément tout briquer, mais attends-toi quand même à une mauvaise surprise un de ces jours ....   

 

C'est un pc qui à 2 interface réso. Une pour le routeur adsl (pour le net), et une pour le point d'accès (réso interne). Il fait aussi office de serveur ssh (pour le partage de connexion internet par le net, pour éviter les filtres de mon internat) et il fait aussi passerelle (avec du nat pour partager le net au réso sans fil qui se connecte à mon AP)...

=> le disque dur, c'est pas grave. Il tourne toujours pour l'instant (le serveur hein, sans son disque dur...), donc je ne me tracasse pas. 

Quelle mauvaise surprise ??? De toute facon, dans 1 semaine, j'aurai un nouveau qui va le remplacer...

NB: le dur est naze, complètement naze... Alors si je lui fais bobo, c'est pas grave  :Wink: 

EDIT: tiens, un changement d'ip, et ddclient qui fonctionne tjs lol  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marvin rouge

J'ai pas tout compris, là. 

T'a un serveur auquel tu viens d'enlever le disque dur ?

Les logs, il les écris ou ? pas de swap ?

Et les fichiers de config ? si tu te loggues en ssh, comment il vérifie que ta clé / mot de passe est correcte ?

----------

## loopx

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> J'ai pas tout compris, là. 
> 
> T'a un serveur auquel tu viens d'enlever le disque dur ?
> 
> Les logs, il les écris ou ? pas de swap ?
> ...

 

Tu as mal lu, je l'ai déjà expliqué...

Le disque dur (le seul du serveur) est mort, il fait trop de bruit et n'arrive meme plus à lire les données sur le disque. Il tourne depuis 2 semaines et si je le redémarre, il ne redémarrera pas (cause de disque dur mort). Je n'ai plus de disque dur, et j'ai besoin du serveur, et j'ai envie qu'il arrete de faire du bruit (=> eteindre le disque dur). 

Vu que j'arrive meme plus à m'en servir (et que le serveur tourne toujours niquel), je me dis: que je vais carément le débrancher pour qu'il ne fasse plus de bruit. Voilà, c'est chose faite  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*   J'ai pas tout compris, là. 
> 
> T'a un serveur auquel tu viens d'enlever le disque dur ?
> 
> Les logs, il les écris ou ? pas de swap ?
> ...

 

Hehe .... heuu les logs il les ecrit ou dans la ram ? le swap il fait comment ? tu as combien de ram libre et au total ....

----------

## loopx

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*    *marvin rouge wrote:*   J'ai pas tout compris, là. 
> 
> T'a un serveur auquel tu viens d'enlever le disque dur ?
> 
> Les logs, il les écris ou ? pas de swap ?
> ...

 

Je vais faire un recopiage de htop, j'arrive pas à faire de selection dans la console quand je demarre htop donc, voilou:

```

CPU 0% (lol, jamais utilisé)

Mem 31/248

Swap 0/486 (lol, il n'a pas du vérifier qu'elle existait encore cette swap)

Tasks: 45 total, 1 running

Load average: 0.00 0.00 0.00 (c'est aussi pour ca que je me dis que je peux virer le dur sans risque, c'est un serveur qui glande à mort !!)

Uptime: 15 days, 02:56:41 (et ca continue...).

Note, depuis hier, il a perdu 3 Mo de donnée qui se trouvais dans la RAM, j'espère que ca va s'arreter, parce pour remettre les 3Mo dans la DDR, faut encore les trouver :D;)

```

----------

## widan

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Les logs, il les écris ou ? pas de swap ?

 

Quand on écrit sur un disque, ça va d'abord dans le cache (donc en RAM), puis après quelques secondes pdflush (un thread kernel) va écrire les données sur le disque. Bon évidemment, là, il arrivera plus à les écrire... Je crois qu'au bout d'un moment il abandonne, sur la console ça apparaît comme un message "Lost page write due to I/O error".

Pour le swap, si un processus est partiellement swappé, il sera bloqué (et ininterruptible) si il a besoin d'accéder à une page swappée. Le kernel reste toujours résident en mémoire, donc tout ce qui est routage, interfaces réseau, ... fonctionnera toujours.

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Et les fichiers de config ? si tu te loggues en ssh, comment il vérifie que ta clé / mot de passe est correcte ?

 

Les fichiers des programmes qui marchent sont sûrement dans le cache. Si la machine a fait essentiellement du ssh pendant 15 jours, ils ont été chargés une fois au début, et sont restés dans la RAM depuis... Sans autres accès I/O, pas vraiment de raison que le kernel les vire du cache (en tout cas tant qu'il a de la RAM disponible).

----------

## loopx

no comment

Je devrais annoncé le décès du disque dur au kernel, il gardera tout en cache  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

@widan :  merci pour ces précisions.

 *widan wrote:*   

> Quand on écrit sur un disque, ça va d'abord dans le cache (donc en RAM), puis après quelques secondes pdflush (un thread kernel) va écrire les données sur le disque. Bon évidemment, là, il arrivera plus à les écrire... Je crois qu'au bout d'un moment il abandonne, sur la console ça apparaît comme un message "Lost page write due to I/O error". 

  Donc si il se passe un truc bizarre (attaque sur le serveur ssh, ou n'importe quoi d'autre), vu qu'il n'y a pas de logs, on ne peut pas le savoir.

(Et en logique shaddock, si on peut pas le savoir, le problème n'existe pas. Donc pour supprimer les attaques, supprimez les logs).

----------

## loopx

Bon, je sais que c'est puant.. Mais quand on veux etre chic et qu'on as pas de fric ... voilà... Rien a foutre des logs, dans 1 semaine, j'ai un nouveau dur...

----------

